# 2021 Listening Project - Feb 15



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Beethoven
String Quartets Op. 18, No. 5 & 6
Medici Quartets

I enjoyed all 6 of the Op 18 quartets, but I think 18/5 was my favorite. All the movements were great, especially the 3rd.


----------

